# Best recurve rest?



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Setting up my new recurve and am looking for the best rest to put on it. Any suggestions??? Ken


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know if it's the "best", but I like the Shibuya magnetic stick-on - precise, easily mounted and adjusted for different arrows (i.e. X-7 indoor fatties, outdoor X-10s). It stayed in adjustment nicely. 

I was happy with the Spigarelli ZT magnetic, but it is less convenient as it's a wraparound and required a longer button. Cavalier has several similar magnetic wraparounds. 

Cavalier Champion II is supposed to be good, with similar characteristics to the Shibuya (magnetic, stick-on, easy adjustment). The Hoyt Super is cheap and quite good.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the shibuya ultima RC rest, its a little pricey but I believe its well worth it. Left/right same model, fully adjustable arm height and angle by one grub screw.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

I shoot an ARE, nice and simple, and it's never failed me.


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi I really like the AAE champion II rest , very strong and very adjustable


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

ive used the shibuya ultima and broke the wire. i have since went with a spigarelli ZT. i prefer the heavy wire


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

I used the AAE Champion II and then bought a Shibuya Ultima. I like the Shibuya because the bend in the arm makes it very easy to set up with thin diameter target arrows without too much fussing around with the wire. I haven't had any problems with the Shibuya, and so I definitely recommend that. I've also used the Champion, and that was great, but I stopped using it because I got a new riser and the adhesive wore out, and I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

Haven't had a problem with the AAE free flyte elite. I got it off the classifieds for about $40 and used it to replace a normal AAE free flyte because I felt the arm wasn't stiff enough. The elite arm is very thick and stiff!

After using it, I found that I really like how rest attaches with a separate bracket while the actual 'rest' part comes off with one screw and can stay safe in my sight case when not in use. I had accidentally broken an ARE rest arm because it got caught in my carpet floor one day and snapped off..

I was able to adjust the magnet strength so that the arm gives very little resistance if a fletching hits it. The rest has never loosened itself on me, though a cheap cartel sight had a fit on the same bow. I like the peace of mind of not relying on an adhesive. As an added bonus, I can freely take it off to try something new or transfer it to a different bow at any time. The horizontal and vertical adjustability was very easy to setup and I think is identical to the Champion II.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a Shibuya Ultima Rest. Highly adjustable (up down and side to side) AND it can be left or right handed (good for giving it as a backup rest to someone in an emergency.)
I had an ARE rest for 1.5 years before the wire broke. The shibuya wire seems thicker so it suggests to me that it will last longer.

The main thing is usually you want a rest that is magnetic (it gives way to the arrow) and that it is slightly adjustable in case you need to adjust it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

once the bow is set up and tuned you won't go wrong with the hoyt super rest.....many of the elite koreans still use them...


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> once the bow is set up and tuned you won't go wrong with the hoyt super rest.....many of the elite koreans still use them...


^^^
+1 - hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

The all do the same thing. I've shot almost everything from the incredibly over priced ARE flippers to the Hoyt Pro rest and still have both types on some bows. For new students who plan on being somewhat serious about it, the Cavalier/AAE Champion II is solid and more adjustable than most and it has a reasonable price tag. Rests aren't rocket science, really.

Viper1 out.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Another vote for the Champion II.


----------



## EliteHunter2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey 

Ive serched everywhere what is the ARE arrow rest 

Could someone give me the website or some information

James


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1812982


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I have looked myself several times only to find the name ARE Asahi relating to Japanese traditional archery schools and equipment. With an order being placed yesterday my choice became Shibuya without finding whether the ARE Hex rest was adjustable for fat/skinny arrows. My only complaint with the wrap around rests was paint chips from wire hitting riser with my indoor arrows and the bulk.
Here are the ARE rests;http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow-accessories/arrow-rests/recurve-finger-rests.html


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone try these?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-elite-recurve-arrow-rest.html

TAO


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i have to suggest the Hoyt super rest. 


Chris


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't tell you which is the best, but the AAE Free Flyte Elite and the Spigarelli Super Magnetic rest are pretty expensive if you're looking to spend some money.

I use a Spigarelli ZT rest on one bow, and the Shibuya Ultima rest on two other bows. I haven't had any problems with either of them. Both are pretty simple to adjust, with the biggest difference being one is a stick on, and one is a bolt on. You can get extra sticky pads for the Shibuya's for a couple dollars. 

Don't forget the plunger. The Beiter seems to be the gold standard.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Shibuya vs Cartel X-Pert*

I posted this photo last year after I ordered the Shibuya. For only $10 the X-Pert is bomb-proof and large enough to stay put. I do like the bent wire on the Shibuya for ACE's and I am currently using it, but I don't have the security/confidence it that I have with the X-pert. 

View attachment 1768292


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Seattlepop said:


> I posted this photo last year after I ordered the Shibuya. For only $10 the X-Pert is bomb-proof and large enough to stay put. I do like the bent wire on the Shibuya for ACE's and I am currently using it, but I don't have the security/confidence it that I have with the X-pert.
> 
> View attachment 1768292


I used the Cartel X-pert for a time and liked it very much. But within a few months, the wire did break. That surprised me. So now I'm using the WW Sebastian Flute Ultimate rest ... so far so good. Larry T


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

The young one loves her super rest and when offered anything else wants to stay with it. It hasn't failed her yet, but if it does there are three more in the kit. We change them out before important tournaments or if they start to wear but at $2.50 who can complain?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i my two MK Korea X10 risers and my Hoyt Aerotec riser all sport the Hoyt super rest. Plenty of World cup and Olympic archers still use it. And for $2.99, it cant be beat. I keep 10 in my tool box. Most of my JOAD kids shoot it and it has not failed yet. with a good tune, you wont even shoot off the tip for months. easy to put on and easy to take off. 


Chris


----------

